# estimated rent for 1bed apartment in Munich



## ali_umair21 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dear Reader

I work for Intel and I am planning to relocate to Munich. I understand that accommodation is very expensive in Munich. I need to compute my expenses and for that I need to know:

- rent for 1bed apartment in Munich
- In case Munich doesnt have 1 bed apartments easily available, I would go for a two bed apartment. So please share your experience about how much is rent for a 2-bed apartment?

I have no idea where Intel is but I usually prefer to live near to my workplace.

Thanks


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

You are right, Munich has some of the highest price rents in the country just like most of the other big cities. 
Try sites like immobilienscout24.de to get an idea of prices, etc but it can be difficult to get a place as you might have to compete with many others for it.
Good luck.


----------



## Documentary (May 14, 2017)

The estimate price of a 1 bedroom appartement is between 500 and 800 euros depending where your appartment is. If ypu plan to stay only for a small amount of time I would recommend airbnb to find a much cheaper location 

All the best


----------



## scotswahae (Nov 19, 2012)

If you are moving with the same employer ask the HR dept to help you.
The cost can vary enormously and the reply that I saw of between 500-800 is on the low side. It all depends where you want to be in the city and crucially how many square meters you would like. The cost will be strongly linked to size and location. You need to think about where your office will be and then start looking at the public transport links which are great in Munich. There are internet sites like Toytown where you will get some more info. Good luck with your search


----------

